# Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread



## steven96 (10. November 2010)

Da es im Raubfischteil (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=114881)  schon so einen Thread gibts, dachte ich ich mache auch so einen Thread im Friedfischteil auf. Leider kann ich noch nichts vorweiesen .


----------



## Che_ck_er (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Firdfische gekauft habe" thread*

Was sind Firdfische ???:vik:Spaß.
Kann man das eig. ändern ?#c


----------



## Theo254 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*

war der tröööt im raubifischteil nicht für die angelnde allgemeinheit gedacht ?


----------



## steven96 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*



Theo254 schrieb:


> war der tröööt im raubifischteil nicht für die angelnde allgemeinheit gedacht ?


Ich hab nur Raubfischsachen gefunden ( Köder Ruten und Rollen). Sonst wäre der wohl im *Angeln Allgemein * #c
Mfg


----------



## Theo254 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*

mh..
haste auch wieder recht..
sry..!!


----------



## Hümpfi (11. November 2010)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*

Dann Fang ich mal an,
Hab mir gerade eine Holzbox auf Ebay gekauft. Ich werd mir daraus ne Hakenbox für Stippvorfächer Bauen=)

mfg


----------



## strawinski (12. November 2010)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*

meinste ne zigarrenkiste?


----------



## RheinBarbe (13. November 2010)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*

Ich hab so einiges in den letzten 3 Wochen gekauft, werde das nachher mal posten (mit bunten Bildern). :q


----------



## RheinBarbe (13. November 2010)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*

Diverse Farben für die Miniboilies, Boiliestopper, Gamakatsuhaken 6-10, DAM Finessa 920 FD mit 0.20mm Gama Super G-Line für an die Matchrute (zweite Rolle ist für nen Kollegen)






Browning Put-Over Kescherstab 4.20m, Balzer Alukescherstab 3.0m, gummiertes Netz (Abu Garcia)





Copra Melasse, Maismehl normal und aufsteigend (je 2.5 Kg)





NB-Grundfutter (20 Kg)





100 lange AT-Booms 





2 DAM Quick Finessas 930 FD mit 0.26mm Gama Super G-Line für an die Feederruten (waren schon 1x im Einsatz)




Ansonsten neulich schon bisschen Kleinkram geordert (100 8er Wirbel, 100 12er Wirbel, Perlen,...) + bisschen Kram für Fische mit Zähnen (Kunstköder, Unterwasserposen,....). Bleie für Futterkörbe sind auch schon abgegossen, hab da so 30-35 Stück (a 150g), damit sollte ich erstmal länger auskommen. 

Zum Christkind gibt es noch einen neuen Stuhl, irgendwas angenehmes aus dem Karpfenbereich. Muss da aber vor Ort (Bode) erstmal sitzen, will das nicht blind bestellen. 
Einen Trolley wollte ich noch wahrscheinlich bei UlliDulli bestellen, das hat aber noch Zeit. Wird wohl im Mai sein, hab da zufällig Geburtstag! 
Achja, ein Boilieroller muss auch noch her.

Bin damit soweit ganz gut ausgerüstet, Ruten, Futteral, Taschen, RodPod, etc. wird nichts neues gekauft. Wobei die Cherrywood PRO schon ganz lecker aussieht... :l




2011 kann kommen! :vik:


----------



## Hümpfi (18. November 2010)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*

@strawinski
Nein keine Zigarrenkiste. Auf Ebay gibts einen Händler der Holzboxen Verkauft. Hab mir dort eine mit denn Innenmaßen von 20,6x19x4,7 cm. gekauft. Will die Box dann mit Holzschutz und Roter Farbe von aussen Streichen und im Inneren 18 Steckplätze für 15cm. Vorfächer anbringen.

mfg


----------



## strawinski (18. November 2010)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*

junge ihr habt Ideen...
@Rhein-Barbe...was macht man denn mit 100 Antitangle???? 
Vorfächer ordentlich verstauen ist ein echtes Problem


----------



## Dunraven (18. November 2010)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*



strawinski schrieb:


> Vorfächer ordentlich verstauen ist ein echtes Problem



Normal nicht.
Fürs Stippen gibt es die Holzboxen bis ca. 25 cm Vorfachlänge, dann kann man welche bis 50 cm bekommen, eigentlich kann man welche für jede Länge bekommen. Es gibt auch Leute die haben eine für 1,20m Vorfächer zum Feedern. Und damit meine ich jetzt nicht 60cm und doppelt legen sondern echt Sonderanfertigung auf 1m oder 1,2m Vorfachlänge.


----------



## RheinBarbe (19. November 2010)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*



strawinski schrieb:


> @Rhein-Barbe...was macht man denn mit 100 Antitangle??


Angeln! |bigeyes


----------



## strawinski (19. November 2010)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*

ja aber100 stück, klingt als wollst die vererben.....das mit den vorfächern stimmt, hab bis jetzt immer diese dinger zum aufwickeln aber ne box, muß man echt mal überlegen....


----------



## RheinBarbe (19. November 2010)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*



strawinski schrieb:


> ja aber100 stück, klingt als wollst die vererben.....das mit den vorfächern stimmt, hab bis jetzt immer diese dinger zum aufwickeln aber ne box, muß man echt mal überlegen....


Größere Mengen reduzieren die Versandkosten pro Stück. Kaufe nicht verderbliche Artikel meistens in größerer Stückzahl (Bsp. Wirbel), gebraucht werden die eh irgendwann. Reicht dann meistens für mehrere Jahre.


----------



## strawinski (19. November 2010)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*

ja, ich weiß...aber 100 stück von denen.....im übrigen, wenn ich immer lese, 2,30 pro packung und 6,50 versandkosten...da mus man schon mächtig schlucken


----------



## RheinBarbe (19. November 2010)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*



strawinski schrieb:


> ja, ich weiß...aber 100 stück von denen.....im übrigen, wenn ich immer lese, 2,30 pro packung und 6,50 versandkosten...da mus man schon mächtig schlucken


Ähem nein. 10 Stück von den Langen = 1.69 Euro + 2.50 Euro Versand.

Im Laden hab ich schon 3 Stück für 3.60 Euro gesehen, das ist Wucher!! #d


----------



## Dunraven (19. November 2010)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*



strawinski schrieb:


> ja aber100 stück, klingt als wollst die vererben.....das mit den vorfächern stimmt, hab bis jetzt immer diese dinger zum aufwickeln aber ne box, muß man echt mal überlegen....



Die ganz einfachen Dinger liegen bei Ebay bei 10 Euro. Aber die guten mit Gummidichtung gegen eindringendes Wasser (blöd wenn alle Haken deshalb rostig sind) kosten etwas mehr. http://www.michaelschloegl.de/produkt/haken.html da siehst Du mal eine Möglichkeit, wenn das auch mit die teuersten sind. Aber halt zum Anschauen geeignet.


----------



## Andal (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*

Mein neuer Schatz:

Drennan Specialist 1.25 lbs. 12', der alte glatte Blank und absolut neuwertig ist sie auch noch!


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*

Hab auch mal wieder zugeschlagen:

oben: herrliche Middy Waggler unterschiedlich vorgebleit und ideal zum Fischen auf dem Kraut, oder ganz weichen Böden. Im Mittelwasser auf Rotfedern sollten sie auch top sein... und wie man es von diesem Hersteller kennt, sind sie perfekt "auf den Strich" austariert!

mitte: Dinsmore Flat Bombs in 7, 10 und 15 gr.

unten: das nennt sich Multi Float Kit. Aus den beliebig einkürzbaren schwarzen Röhren, den drei verschiedenen Spitzen, inklusive zwei Miniknicklichthaltern und den Ösenteilen, auch vorgebleiten, lassen sich zig verschiedene Insertwaggler herstellen. Für 7,50 € fürs Set kann man da nicht meckern.

Außerdem gabs noch ein Bündel Middy Schwing- und Zitterspitzen für meine Avons. Die zu fotografieren habe ich mir gespart, das Zeugl kennt eh jeder.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*

Schöne Posen.#6

Die schmeissen sie laufend bei ebay günstig raus . . .


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*

Eben... wenn man sich ansieht, was für einen einzelnen Puddle Chucker von Drennan genommen wird.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*

Browning Thallium Feeder mit 100g Wurfgewicht und dazu einehttp://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...bremsrollen-2/dam-quick-hpn-600-fs/detail.jsf
Dam Quick HPN 600FS. Die Brassen, Karpfen und Schleien können kommen :vik:


----------



## NickAdams (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*

Eine erstklassige Rolle, die ich auch auf einer meiner Feederruten habe.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Jens84 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*



Andal schrieb:


> Dinsmore Flat Bombs in 7, 10 und 15 gr.



Hallo Andal,

darf man erfahren wo du die bestellt hast?

Direkt in England?

Grüße


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*

Sicher im selben Laden wie die Middys:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Middy-Display-Ka...735662402?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item3364dee942

und


http://cgi.ebay.de/Dinsmore-Flat-Bombs-22g-/220725157588?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item33643e9ed4


----------



## Andal (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*

Der Kandidat erhält 100 Punkte!


----------



## Jens84 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*

Danke |wavey:


----------



## nerdwuermle (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*

lecker andal


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*

Die posen sind klasse- habe Sie auch, und benutze Sie gern an kl. Teichen oder zum Barschangeln


----------



## riecken (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*

Bisel kleinkrams und die Mitchell Premium Runner 50 fr. Mit einer Royalty carp von spro in 3 Lbs und futter.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*

Die Vorfächer sehen nicht wirklich gelungen aus. Du solltest den Schrumpfschlauch nochmal warm machen und ihn ein bisschen Richtung Wirbel ziehen. Der Winkel ist viel zu spitz.


----------



## riecken (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*

aha ok danke für den tip


----------



## Bluna74 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Die Vorfächer sehen nicht wirklich gelungen aus. Du solltest den Schrumpfschlauch nochmal warm machen und ihn ein bisschen Richtung Wirbel ziehen. Der Winkel ist viel zu spitz.



sowas bastelt man sich alleine, je nachdem wie mans haben möchte, und es gibt zig varianten... #h#h#h
karpfenhaken selber binden ist ja wohl nicht die welt...! ;o)


----------



## Roy Digerhund (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*



Bluna74 schrieb:


> sowas bastelt man sich alleine, je nachdem wie mans haben möchte, und es gibt zig varianten... #h#h#h
> karpfenhaken selber binden ist ja wohl nicht die welt...! ;o)



Ich habe selber noch nie fertig gebundene Vorfächer fürs Karpfenangeln gekauft. Und diese "Variante" wird einfach nicht vernüpftig haken.#h#h#h#h


----------



## kingralphder1 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*

Ich hab mir jetzt endlich mal mein "kleinen Traum" erfüllt für unsere wettkampfangeln . 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400195932190&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

plus zubehör .


----------



## Mr. Gingles (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Ich habe selber noch nie fertig gebundene Vorfächer fürs Karpfenangeln gekauft. Und diese "Variante" wird einfach nicht vernüpftig haken.#h#h#h#h



man kanns ja auch wirklich super erkennen auf den unscharfen fotos #d#q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*



kingralphder1 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt endlich mal mein "kleinen Traum" erfüllt für unsere wettkampfangeln .
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400195932190&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> plus zubehör .


 

Hast Du Dir zusätzliche Elemente gekauft? Wenn ja, was haben Sie gekostet?


----------



## kingralphder1 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*

ja , 2 rutenhalter , eine futterwanne mit halter und eine frontablage , achja und ein halter mit drei köderdosen . alles inkl. versand 35 euro .hoffe die kiepe hält was sie verspricht .


----------



## Roy Digerhund (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*



Mr. Gingles schrieb:


> man kanns ja auch wirklich super erkennen auf den unscharfen fotos #d#q



Ja. Kann man gut erkennen.#6 Er kennst du nicht den Schrumpfschlauch? Dann helf ich dir.
Ist schwarz. Sitzt auf´m Hakenschenkel. Und ist viel zu stark gebogen-> sprich der Winkel ist zu spitz um optimal zu haken.


----------



## Mr. Gingles (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Ja. Kann man gut erkennen.#6 Er kennst du nicht den Schrumpfschlauch? Dann helf ich dir.
> Ist schwarz. Sitzt auf´m Hakenschenkel. Und ist viel zu stark gebogen-> sprich der Winkel ist zu spitz um optimal zu haken.


 
Schau dir erst mal gängige Hairrigs an dann kannst du anfangen andere darin zu unterweisen was richtig und was falsch ist. Wenn du der Meinung bist fische halt deine Rigs. Diese sind auf jeden Fall vollkommen ok!


----------



## riecken (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*



Mr. Gingles schrieb:


> man kanns ja auch wirklich super erkennen auf den unscharfen fotos #d#q



Gib geld für ne gute Diggi cam.. habe nur handy 

Und zu den Rig´s werde berichten ob ich fehlbisse bekomme !


----------



## Mr. Gingles (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*



riecken schrieb:


> Gib geld für ne gute Diggi cam.. habe nur handy


war doch nicht auf dich bezogen|wavey: nur auf das meiner meinung nach falschen hinweise von digerhund. deine fotos sind absolut ok!!!


----------



## riecken (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*

Achso 
mir gefielen sie, da sie wie ein "Stiff" rig sind aber ca. 4 cm vor den haken normale vorfach schnurr ist finde das ist ein gutter kompromiss


----------



## Mr. Gingles (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*

ich find die sehen gut aus. und das mit dnem curved shrink tube ist schon richtig so. ich denke die sollten gut funktionieren.


----------



## riecken (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*

Und wenn nich 1.99 € ist ja net das leben !


----------



## Roy Digerhund (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*



Mr. Gingles schrieb:


> Schau dir erst mal gängige Hairrigs an dann kannst du anfangen andere darin zu unterweisen was richtig und was falsch ist. Wenn du der Meinung bist fische halt deine Rigs. Diese sind auf jeden Fall vollkommen ok!



Junge junge... Ich schreibe hier wie ich fische und fange. Ich habe besser Erfahrungen mit weniger stark gebogenem Schrumpfschlauch gemacht. Was hast du für´n Problem damit?
Klar man die Vorfächer so fischen. Aber die beste Lösung ist es  halt nicht.


----------



## Fischers frit´z (2. März 2011)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*

Hallo zusammen,
heute ist mein erster winkelpicker angekommen. Er heißt DAM Super Natural Picker, Wurfgewicht 10-50 g, Länge 2,70m und hat 40 € gekostet. Scheint sehr gut verarbeitet zu sein und die Spitzen sind auch spitze


----------



## kingralphder1 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*

Habe mir heute die tubertini area 100 in 7,00m gekauft und bin voll zufrieden . Eine leichte aber stabile stippe , mal sehen was sie in der praxis macht .


----------



## FangeNichts5 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*

Morgen gehts zur Stippermesse, da wird dann ordentlich gekauft:vik:


----------



## Hoffi (9. März 2011)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*

Hab mir auf der Angelmesse in Lingen ne neue Rolle für die match geholt, ne feine shimano exage 3000 mrc high speed....freu mich echt schon drauf die auszuprobieren


----------



## Patze (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der "schaut was ich für meine Friedfische gekauft habe" thread*

Vorgestern kam mein Paket von Askari !

Habe mir eine "Daiwa Auqalite HeavyFeeder" gekauft. WG bis 150g. Mit 3 Wechselspitzen in einem Plastiktransportrohr und einer kleinen Tasche wo die Rutenteile transportiert werden können(nicht abgebildet).










Dazu die "Cormoran Blackmaster 8PiF 4500". Bespult mit einer 0.40er Mono von Shimano als Füllschnur(nicht sichtbar^^), als Hauptschnur die "Berkley Firleline fused Chrystal" in 0.08mm(5kg Tragkraft) und als Schlagschnur eine 0.28er Karpfenschnur von Zebco.







Dazu noch ein Futtersieb von Browning, 2mm Maschenweite.







Eine Kopflampe von Balzer. Mit 2 hellen weißen LED´s und einer Roten LED.







Und eine Rutenablage mit Dreibein.






Dazu gab es noch einen Rutenfutteral von Cormoran, den ich aber nicht zeige^^

Die Rute+Rolle+Rutenfutteral+Dreibein gibt es bei Askari im Set für ca 90€.

Das Sieb hat 8€ gekostet, die Fireline gabs für 12€. Und die Kopflampe hat 15€ gekostet.

Mal schauen was als nächstes kommt 

Gruß Patze


----------

